# URD for overhead?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

When piping in a service riser, does anyone use 4.0-4/0-2/0 URD ("SweetBriar") instead of individual XHHW conductors? It seems to be much cheaper but I'm not sure how well it will go over with the inspector. I've read that some people get away with it in some areas.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> When piping in a service riser, does anyone use 4.0-4/0-2/0 URD ("SweetBriar") instead of individual XHHW conductors? It seems to be much cheaper but I'm not sure how well it will go over with the inspector. I've read that some people get away with it in some areas.


I have in the past but its been a while


----------



## Non Rated (Jul 11, 2013)

I see it on occasion but I use SE cable so it's a moot point for me. :whistling2:

If you do go that route, make sure the stuff you buy is rated as Sunlight Resistant. I have seen some DB cable that is not rated as such. In fact, that cable cannot be used aboveground at all since it does not pass the UL flame test either. 

:nerd:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I use it all the time. Needs a specific rating though. Tri rated??


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I've read that some people get away with it in some areas.



" Getting away with it " is a great idea.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> " Getting away with it " is a great idea.


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

That's all we use for overhead residential services. Works great.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

around here USE is commonly used. dont think i,ve seen, oh ,wait that's the stuff the insulation is crumbling off of, i think


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've seen it a few times but yeah I think you have to make sure it's sunlight rated or whatever. I usually just use XHHW because we've got piles and piles of 4/0 and 2/0 at our shop.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah ive used it for an overhead service before. More often though for feeding any outside panel from the meter. Its cheaper than SE cable and installs quick.

We call it "trailer wire".


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

HackWork said:


> When piping in a service riser, does anyone use 4.0-4/0-2/0 URD ("SweetBriar") instead of individual XHHW conductors? It seems to be much cheaper but I'm not sure how well it will go over with the inspector. I've read that some people get away with it in some areas.


What would be the dif betwixt a _mast _service and an _UG _service riser here Hax?


~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> What would be the dif betwixt a _mast _service and an _UG _service riser here Hax?
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Sun.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think i understand the Q then.....~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Sun.


??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> ??


An overhead mast has the conductors exposed to sunlight so the URD would have to be marked sunlight resistant.


BTW, I am still laying in bed.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> An overhead mast has the conductors exposed to sunlight so the URD would have to be marked sunlight resistant.
> 
> BTW, I am still laying in bed.


Slacker! I got home from the bar at 2 am, woke up at 6:30, and was out the door at 7:30 to meet a friend to loan him my rotary hammer. Though now I am chilling on my bed again with my iPad lol.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The most common underground wire sold/used is USE-2, in fact it's use for services is clearly dictated in 338. It is sunlight resistant, although it appears 310.120 does not require it to be marked as such. We've used the small leftover cuts for mast services here for decades, so i don't see the problem?

~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

We use it out here when Al XLPE is unavailable, they require 4/0,4/0,4/0 out here however.


----------

